# ورشة عمل لإعداد وترتيب جميع الجداول والاوراق المرجعية المستخدمة فى تصميم والاشراف على أنظمة الحريق



## mohamed mech (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
و عليك أنت يا من فتحت هذا الموضوع الان
و كما قرأت العنوان
فإن هذا الموضوع هو ورشة عمل لإعداد و ترتيب جميع الجداول والاوراق المرجعية المستخدمة فى التصميم والاشراف أنظمة الحريق 

و الهدف من هذه الورشة هى تجميع اكبر قدر من هذه الجداول و الصفحات التى تعمل انت بها و انا كذلك و هو و هى و هما و جميع من يشاركوننا قراءة هذا الموضوع 
و ذلك بهدف ان نختصر الوقت على انفسنا و نستثمر هذه الفرصة المتاحة لنا الان و هى امكانية ان نتشارك و نتبادل ما لدينا من ملفات حتى نستطيع ان نؤدى عملنا المكلفين به بأسلوب علمى و توثيق هذه الاعمال بالمراجع و الاكواد مما يزيدها قوى و عمق

و الله الموفق
لا تقل ليس لدى شىء يستحق او ان ما لدى ربما لا يكون ذو قيمة لا
فقط شارك معا بكل ما تقدر عليه
إبذل بعض الجهد للبحث عن ملفات كنت قد استخدمتها من قبل
فجمبعنت يعلم ان كود nfpa كبير جدا
و كل منها يتعامل معه حسب حاجته و تخصصه
فلنعاون جميعاً لانجاز هذا العمل 
نحن نريدك معنا
كن معنا
شارك 
الان

و نحن جميعا نتقدم بالشكر لصاحب فكرة تجميع الصفحات الهامة من كود الصحى 
الاخ الفاضل أحمد زانيتى

فلنتعاون معا
قطرات الماء تصنع ثقوب فى الصخر
ليس لقوتها لانها صغيرة
و لكن بالتكرار

لتبدء فالموضوع بسيط​


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (10 يناير 2011)

كنت صاحي في الوقت ده بتعمل إيه؟ مؤكد كنت بتصلي قيام الليل، تقبل الله منا ومنكم.
فكر رائع أغبطك أنت والمهندس أحمد الزيني كثيراً، أكثر الله من أمثالكم.


----------



## mohamed mech (10 يناير 2011)

من سيكون صاحب السبق و يضع الملف الاول


----------



## mohamed mech (11 يناير 2011)

حتى الان انا جمعت من عندى 40 ملف و وزعتهم فى 28 فولدر
الهمة يا شباب
فين ملفاتكم


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محب الحرمين (19 يناير 2011)

الملفات يا هندسة فينها معلش احنا معندناش غير البسيط وانت جمعت 40 فاكيد البسيط جوة الاربعين


----------



## mohamed mech (19 يناير 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> الملفات يا هندسة فينها معلش احنا معندناش غير البسيط وانت جمعت 40 فاكيد البسيط جوة الاربعين


 
كنت اتمنى ان يكون العمل بشكل جماعى
و لكن الاخوة يعتقدون ان ما معهم قد لا ينفع غيرهم
و هذا اعتقاد فيه نظر
 مهما كان الشى بسيط فالتجميع سنصل الى مانريد
و نحن ذكرنا ان كود الحريق كبير
يا كل عضو فى هذا القسم شارك و لو برقم البند او الصفحة
فقط شارك
و نحن نبحث على الصفحة و نستخرجها و نضعها فى الملف

http://www.4shared.com/file/1aATWBm1/0-_REFEANCES.html

و الله المستعان


----------



## hsfarid (20 يناير 2011)

ورقتين من الكود توضح الابعاد المسموح بها للتركيب


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يناير 2011)

hsfarid قال:


> ورقتين من الكود توضح الابعاد المسموح بها للتركيب


 
بارك الله فيك يا هندسة :20:

و حبذا لو يقتدى بك بقية الاخوة :9:
ففى النهاية هم المستفيدون​


----------



## hsfarid (21 يناير 2011)

ورقتين هامين جدا عن اساسيات يجب ان تحترم وويوصى بها اثناء التصميم


----------



## noreldin2000 (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الاقتراح*

بارك الله فيك 

مرسل اليكم بالمرفقات رسومات تفصيلية لمكونات شبكة الحريق 

اسأل الله عز وجل ان ينفعنا واياكم به 

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يناير 2011)

noreldin2000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> مرسل اليكم بالمرفقات رسومات تفصيلية لمكونات شبكة الحريق
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك
لعلك نسيت المرفقات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يناير 2011)

2006 INTERNATIONAL FIRE [email protected]
http://ftp.resource.org/codes.gov/ak_fire.pdf


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يناير 2011)

UNIFORM FIRE CODE 2006
http://ftp.resource.org/codes.gov/de_fire.pdf


----------



## eehaboo (21 يناير 2011)

fire fighting files
ويا ريت الي عندو شهادات ul fm لماركات المضخات يدرجها لو سمحتم​


----------



## eehaboo (21 يناير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز سيد محمد المعطاء


----------



## eehaboo (22 يناير 2011)

تجديد


----------



## amakali (23 أبريل 2011)

اولا اسف كيف يتم فتح اى موضوع جديد للمشاركه وكيف يتم تحميل اى ملف على النظام او من النظام


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ME2011 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Nile Man (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ya mosahel


----------



## zanitty (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الملف دى لسه مظبطه امبارح للاوردينارى هازارد فقط 
على اساس ان اى حد حيصمم دى اهم المعلومات اللى واجب يعرفها قبل ما يبتدى و يشتغل على اساسها 
شوفه كده و قل لى محتاج حاجه تنضاف عليه و اللا ايه


----------



## eng.hamadaa (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هذا ملف بس للامانه منقول حول كيفية اختيار مضخة الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/office/x_cCHa9j/How_to_select_fire_pump.html


----------



## amro khoder (10 ديسمبر 2013)

فى البداية اسأل الله ان يغدق الخير على اخى م/ محمد عبد الرحيم عاجله واجله و ان يفتح عليه ويرزقه الاخلاص فى القول والعمل 
مرفق ملف منقول للحسابات


----------



## Nile Man (10 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور الجميع على الفكرة والمجهود


----------



## amro khoder (10 ديسمبر 2013)

الملف الاول كان يشرح طريقة الحسابات اما هذه الملفات يتم الحساب بها


----------



## Nile Man (10 ديسمبر 2013)

مرفق كتالوج عن * Siamese 
Connections
يارب يساعد
*


----------



## Nile Man (10 ديسمبر 2013)

مرفق كتالوج عن Siamese Connectionsيارب يساعد


----------



## kashta (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*اخى الاستاز المهندس - لو سمحت مشاركه بسيطة جدا*

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى منتداكم العامر دوما بكم اطال الله عمرا وادام صحتكم جميعا

هذا الكتاب يعتبر المرجع الاول لى لجميع اعمال مكافحة الحريق 

ارجو ان يساهم الجميع ولو بى رساله شكر لملفك الرائع المنزل عندنا دوما 

والدعاء بالتوفيق:16::16::16:


----------



## mohamed mech (14 ديسمبر 2013)

kashta قال:


> هذه اول مشاركة لى فى منتداكم العامر دوما بكم اطال الله عمرا وادام صحتكم جميعا
> 
> هذا الكتاب يعتبر المرجع الاول لى لجميع اعمال مكافحة الحريق
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير :28:​


----------



## el3anteel1313 (28 يونيو 2014)

Nfpa 13 , اصدار 2013 ولا تنسونا من الدعاء فى الايام المفترجه دى 
وكل عام وانتم بخير والامه الاسلاميه 

رمضان كريم


----------



## toktok66 (23 يوليو 2014)

How to Graph Fire Pump Test Results

ورقه بسيطه ياريت تعجبكوا - كل عام وحضراتكم بخير


----------



## hassan elkholy (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير وفعلا كنت محتاج المعلومات دى جدا خساره إنى معنديش معلومات لسه جديد فى المجال


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/29noyP8lba/_nfpa_20.html


----------

